# Mac OS X, the forum with the ever changing logo !



## Pascal (Sep 28, 2000)

Which makes for an entertaining site !!!

Seriously, of all the logos I have seen since the begining, the one I prefered was the one that despicted the site's name inside a comic's balloon. For me, it conveyed the idea of a forum much better, but it's only my own personnal impression, of course.


----------



## MacMatt (Sep 28, 2000)

Thanks ! We really try to evolve with the times... Ha ha
Matt


----------



## David R (Sep 29, 2000)

I really liked the very first design of this site.  But I also like this latest one.  Simple and it doesn't get in the way.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 27, 2000)

Kudos 

Maybe the left side can have some kind of menu


----------

